# Ordering parts from Busy Bee



## DPittman (Feb 1, 2022)

I thought this has happened to me in the past but I confirmed it again this morning.

I called Busy Bee Tools in Calgary to order a part for my lathe.  They told me they did not have it in stock and I would have to wait for a couple of weeks to find out availability and price as China/their supplier is on holidays (New year) right now.

I then phoned down east Busy Bee Tools main office and found they had the part in stock and it is now on its way to me. 

Possibly the branches operate separate from the main parts department or it might just be who you happen to get on the phone.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 1, 2022)

What part did you need?


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 1, 2022)

DPittman said:


> I thought this has happened to me in the past but I confirmed it again this morning.
> 
> I called Busy Bee Tools in Calgary to order a part for my lathe.  They told me they did not have it in stock and I would have to wait for a couple of weeks to find out availability and price as China/their supplier is on holidays (New year) right now.
> 
> ...



I have found that the local store in Pickering is far more likely to only check their store's inventory. I am local so I always also check in the concord office.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 1, 2022)

Just order from Grizzly - no hassles. Unless you live close to their main office in ON.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 1, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Just order from Grizzly - no hassles. Unless you live close to their main office in ON.


Not all parts on all machines are interchangeable. I wouldn't expect them to have Craftex specific parts


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 1, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Just order from Grizzly - no hassles. Unless you live close to their main office in ON.


Grizzly is my goto source.

They have the best parts diagrams and listings. It is easy to order and pretty painless unless you need a spindle, or a collet closer or other item that they mark up to be a huge percentage of the lathe replacement cost, because they got you by the short and curlys.

busybee just does this:


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 1, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Not all parts on all machines are interchangeable. I wouldn't expect them to have Craftex specific parts


Most of their parts are interchangeable from my experience. I have never needed to tweak a single one. I could not say that if I'd bought my qctp from them rather than accusize though

example ordered full replacement spindle bearing set from grizzly for the G9249 that fit my ct041 perfectly


----------



## DPittman (Feb 1, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> What part did you need?


Half nut.  I don't need it now but wanted to have it on hand just in case for when I do and it is no longer available.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 1, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Half nut.  I don't need it now but wanted to have it on hand just in case for when I do and it is no longer available.


Ooh thanks for making me think of that.  No wait, that is one of those got you by the short and curlys priced parts. 185 USD. A definite make your own item for my brother


----------



## DPittman (Feb 1, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Ooh thanks for making me think of that.  No wait, that is one of those got you by the short and curlys priced parts. 185 USD. A definite make your own item for my brother


$185 for your lathe?  Where do you find prices?


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 1, 2022)

DPittman said:


> $185 for your lathe?  Where do you find prices?


You go the equipment page (if there is a current page) and then select the right hand menu "Buy Parts" which takes you to the page with parts diagrams and then the detailed list of parts by part number and name, and links to the page to add part to you cart.

For out of date products that are no longer available for sale but still have parts availability you have to search to find their parts listing for the specific equipment.


----------



## Degen (Feb 2, 2022)

DPittman said:


> I thought this has happened to me in the past but I confirmed it again this morning.
> 
> I called Busy Bee Tools in Calgary to order a part for my lathe.  They told me they did not have it in stock and I would have to wait for a couple of weeks to find out availability and price as China/their supplier is on holidays (New year) right now.
> 
> ...


Concord is the best location for parts as they are the head office, they also have a complete parts list of what they have in stock.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 2, 2022)

Degen said:


> Concord is the best location for parts as they are the head office, they also have a complete parts list of what they have in stock.



Ya, but you'd think they would share that info with the satellite stores at least over the phone, but that doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## Degen (Feb 2, 2022)

I have a feeling that it is not a sharing company ;-)


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 2, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> short and curly



Short and curly?  What is that.....


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 2, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Short and curly?  What is that.....


are you being facetious?


----------



## Everett (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm glad others have had some good experiences with BB parts. Not to make a thread too negative but both times I looked into getting parts it was fruitless. One was getting knobs that were missing for my mill drill quill handles from new (they pretty much blew me off) and trying to get a compound rest bronze nut (no stock, none coming) for my buddy's lathe. I could get the nut from Hafco in Australia but will just make him a new one when my lathe and mill are set up. 

Glad to hear they could help @DPittman, it is good to hear of positive endings to customer support issues!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 2, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> are you being facetious?



 

It's one of my favorite forms of humour. I play dumb and ask the other person to explain. 

My wife spotted a piece of jewelry at a jewelry shop the other day and asked the sales girl if she could have a closer look. Then she remarked that it looked like a 69 symbol (it wasn't). The sales lady blushed a bit until I asked what a 69 was....... 

At that point she turned bright red and my wife claimed she didn't know me. 

Gotta have fun.


----------

